# Mansfield, OH - Diva O/S Likes Dogs/kids



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12437235

Richland Co DP, Diva, OWNER SURRENDER, not taken care of, housetrained, likes kids/dogs, no cats








[/img]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, look at those nails!!







Poor baby needs a good home!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

looks like skin issues around the neck area as well...

Poor girl


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I received a e-mail that Diva was adopted today!!!


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, Diva is going to a foster home and LHSH will pay for any reasonable medical bills that may be incurred. She will be travelling on Saturday.........I will be working closely with this foster home to make sure all her needs are met.

Pat Lukos
Secretary
Last Hope Safe Haven, Inc.
501c3 charitable organization


----------

